# 2016 Pirelli Calendar



## cgw (Dec 1, 2015)

And now for something completely different...

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/03/f...alendar-may-signal-a-cultural-shift.html?_r=0


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2015)

They have GOT to be kidding!!!!


----------



## cgw (Dec 1, 2015)

tirediron said:


> They have GOT to be kidding!!!!



T&A is passé, bro.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2015)

I saw this story earlier today on the web...I almost did a post about it, but I figured cgw would do a pst about this topic....sure enough...the prediction came true! Here's a brief behind the scenes video of Liebovitz and some of her subjects during the actual shooting sessions.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 2, 2015)

it would have been different if Annie had actually tried...


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2015)

cgw said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > They have GOT to be kidding!!!!
> ...


 Not in my shop they're not!  Time to switch to Goodyear!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2015)

cgw said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > They have GOT to be kidding!!!!
> ...


 Not in my shop they're not. Time to switch to Goodyear!


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 2, 2015)

We hardly ever use Pirelli here. Imo I think they are overrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Dec 2, 2015)

Derrel said:


>



her quote while showing the clips of amy schumer was ironically funny.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 2, 2015)

I like the images but it doesn't really fit the "norm" here.


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 2, 2015)

I just find it... Odd. I appreciate the point they are trying to make.  But, it's like advertising mid level citizens for Ferrari. Just doesn't make sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Dec 2, 2015)

Probably the best Perelli calender to date


----------



## Braineack (Dec 2, 2015)

what point are they trying to make?


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 2, 2015)

Braineack said:


> what point are they trying to make?



What "real" women look like. Moving away from the typical hot women and showing the beauty in the normal every day woman you will come across.  

At least that's what I got from an article I read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

